# Century 2300 reviews



## dhwelder (Mar 4, 2012)

I am looking at a 98 23 century wa and was wandering if there decent boats I have read that there not the best riding but I don't plan on going out in 3-4' so anyone that has been on one or have one let me know if you haven't or no nothing about them please keep comments to yourself. Thanks


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*23 Century*

You need to try and find out if these boats had any wood in them. If you should get someone to check and see if it's holding moisture anywhere. Is the fuel tank accessible or would you have to cut the deck to get to it. It is a 98 and it could have problems. Century did have a good reputation for quality.
It could be a great buy.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Like Bob said, check fer wood....May want to go to the www.thehulltruth.com and search a bit. I think most boats after 2000 were suppose to move outta wood in their boats. I was going to buy a small CC one time and took it fer a buyers check through Lou's Marine in GB. When he looked at it, he showed me these big black ants....I was like OK, he said those are a tell tale sign there is wood in that boat and they may have done alot of damage. Needless to say based on that, I passed on buying the boat. 

Do a sea trial, take it to a mechanic and spend a few $$$, and if all goes well----get it! A 23 ft'r can handle some good seas, and once you figure your limitations----you'll know what your sled will handle!


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

*Good Advie*



jason said:


> like bob said, check fer wood....may want to go to the www.thehulltruth.com and search a bit. I think most boats after 2000 were suppose to move outta wood in their boats. I was going to buy a small cc one time and took it fer a buyers check through lou's marine in gb. When he looked at it, he showed me these big black ants....i was like ok, he said those are a tell tale sign there is wood in that boat and they may have done alot of damage. Needless to say based on that, i passed on buying the boat.
> 
> Do a sea trial, take it to a mechanic and spend a few $$$, and if all goes well----get it! A 23 ft'r can handle some good seas, and once you figure your limitations----you'll know what your sled will handle!


amen


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Don't tell me no lines and keep your hands to yourself !


----------

